# Advice Please



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

As you all may have noticed I just changed my picture that shows up on each post I do a few days ago. For the longest time I had the picture of my boat sitting in the garage. I got an email tonight from some ass wipe on the forum asking me to please change my stupid picture that he is sick of it and that I somehow should not be so proud of my picture. Never talked to this guy before as far as I know. Do you find my picture offensive??????? Isn't this a fishing forum where you display photos of fish??????? He kinda caught me off gaurd. The new pic has only been on here about 5 days.....WTF??????? Here is the email:



> From: [email protected]

> To: midnight rider

> Subject: Pensacola Fishing Forum - New Email (dumb ass proud of same fish)

> Date: Mon, 9 Jun 2008 20:47:44 -0500

> 

> dude get a new picture

> please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

>


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I dont see anything wrong with it.. But he might be running a slow connection, like 56K or something and it's hard for him to pull a page up since your picture is so big it takes awhile to load...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I like it, think its a great pic.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *wld1985 (6/9/2008)*I dont see anything wrong with it.. But he might be running a slow connection, like 56K or something and it's hard for him to pull a page up since your picture is so big it takes awhile to load...


Well then it's time to upgrade. Thanks for the possitive feed back


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

it is very offensive!!!! it offends me that you stabbed that poor flat fish and didnt invite me to the fish fry!!! good pic


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Guess what...If it is a picture that YOU like, NOT offensive to minors that might look at this forum, and if it was me.....You KNOW what I'd tell him, don't you.:moon:moon:looser

I find your picture Offensive...it's you stabbing that SOB and not MEokeoke


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *wld1985 (6/9/2008)*But he might be running a slow connection, like 56K or something and it's hard for him to pull a page up since your picture is so big it takes awhile to load...


Well that guy must of sent out about 50 other E-Mails or PM's


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i see nothing wrong with it at all! Great Pic!!!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (6/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *wld1985 (6/9/2008)*But he might be running a slow connection, like 56K or something and it's hard for him to pull a page up since your picture is so big it takes awhile to load...
> ...


i didnt get one from him...not yet atleast! if it was that he would have ask him to take it off not get a new one.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (6/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *wld1985 (6/9/2008)*But he might be running a slow connection, like 56K or something and it's hard for him to pull a page up since your picture is so big it takes awhile to load...
> ...


Why do you say that Tuna Man??????????Has he struck again?????


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

It's not the size of the picture it's the fact that your "dumb ass proud of same fish" :banghead


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (6/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Tuna Man (6/9/2008)*
> ...





> *wld1985 (6/9/2008)*I dont see anything wrong with it.. But he might be running a slow connection, like 56K or something and it's hard for him to pull a page up since your picture is so big it takes awhile to load...


I was referring to Bill's post and that there are about 50 others here with pictures that take time to load if on dial up...but that isn't the case.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I like the pix. The 1st time I saw it, it told me where your going.  And there are Flounder to be had there. HeHe





Seriously Knowing the main ramp you use and the limits of the size boat you have really did.



But I'm not telling. It's our secret.


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

leave the pic alone there aint a thing in the world wrong with it


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

THere is a thing in the control panel where you cen set it to NOT snow signatures. This cuts down on a ton of load time. I have cable but I was getting tired of the tread being a mile long every time I wanted to read something so I turned it off and it is great now.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *sniper (6/10/2008)*THere is a thing in the control panel where you cen set it to NOT snow signatures. This cuts down on a ton of load time. I have cable but I was getting tired of the tread being a mile long every time I wanted to read something so I turned it off and it is great now.


Bingo, we have a winner. I turn off all the signitures. It makes the forum more readable without all the sigs. I don't mind looking at them at all. I just like the clean, smooth reading without the sigs on.


----------



## I'm A Flounder (Jun 10, 2008)

as a member of the Paralichthys Lethostigma family I'm extremely offended by your pic. How would you like it if I put a pic of some kid with a spear poking in him being dangled over the water? Wouldn't like it would you?

You just don't understand what my family goes through. Here we are, laying there sleeping, trying to rest from a day spent avoiding the dangers of the underwater world when _BAM!!!! _some guy spears you in the head.

Can't we all just get alone?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i'd tel 'em to kiss my :moon


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

I wouldn't mind seeing a pic of your gig sticking out of the side of that jerks neck. And I also like the pic that you have now, so I'm fine with either.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *I'm A Flounder (6/10/2008)*as a member of the Paralichthys Lethostigma family I'm extremely offended by your pic. How would you like it if I put a pic of some kid with a spear poking in him being dangled over the water? Wouldn't like it would you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good one. Did you join just to say that?????????? Never thought of it that way. Now im going to feel bad the next time I gig a fish. I will have this image of a kid hanging from my gig. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

when i was just a boy, my grandaddy told me......... don't be messin' with them damn spear chunkers. 

i think he is barkin' up the wrong tree.

screw that idiot, go sign him up for some free porn e-mail!


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

I like the pic, its a great example of a well executed "Head Shot"!!


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

wish i had picture like that. makes me hungry every time i see it


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

MR He's jealous or a memeber of PETA


----------

